# sprig ludwig bach mh 1993-2009



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

It is with deep sadness of his loss that i report that i lost my old dog sprig this week. he passed away at 16 1/2 years old. he was an amazing animal and most likely one of the oldest living master hunter retrievers in the country. he was more than a gun dog as my whole dog training business was built around him and the desire i had to train dogs as a pro came from the success I had with him. he would hunt waterfowl one day, chuckars the next. he was a superb grouse hunter but was most known for his legendary skills at hunting pheasants. he was certainly one in a million for more reasons than just hunting however. i wrote a short story about him on my website http://www.sprigkennels.net/sprig/

thanks
jeff


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Sorry for your lose. It is like losing a family member.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great story! HE truely was your friend and companion. I m not looking forward to the day I lay my pup to rest. Hopefully she lives to be 16 years old too! What did you feed Sprig? That is an incredible long time for a lab to live.

My condolensces


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

thanks......my suggestion would be dont think about that day, just focus on each day and enjoy the dog and spend as much time and work with him as much as you can so you dont have any regrets when that day does come. i have no regrets about sprig as we both put on a lot of miles in training, hunt tests and hunting. it sucks he isnt here but i have countless memories of him and glad i made those memories so take my advice, get out and spend time with your dog and take pictures and vidoe and all that stuff. just enjoy him and bond with and dont worry aobut the day that comes to all dogs, its going to come no matter what. we cant control that. all we can control is how much time we spend with them and how much we bond with them.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

templey_41 said:


> Great story! HE truely was your friend and companion. I m not looking forward to the day I lay my pup to rest. Hopefully she lives to be 16 years old too! What did you feed Sprig? That is an incredible long time for a lab to live.
> 
> My condolensces


thanks. it was bitter sweet to write that about him. i enjoyed writing it but it also made me a bit sad.

as for his food. in his later years i had him on arkat's VF senior formula and he did fantastic on it. i have another 11 year old dog on it too and will put all my senior dogs on it as i do think it helps their health in their old age.


----------



## ru14bndecoyedn (Jul 28, 2009)

So sorry for your loss... I too have been blessed with a couple of great dogs, and words just will never be good enough when they are gone, I had a 2 1/2 year old female yellow that was just one of those you just never forget, came home last Febuary and she had passed, it was just a shock, had autopsy done and was told she just kinda shorted out, I have had labs, most of the time 3 or 2, man I still miss her so much, they are your family and it's just a bonus for how good they do in the field... I feel for you and your family..... R I P Sprig and Ezzie.....


----------

